# Labor Day



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

It's only a weekend away,  Labor Day 2006 :!: 

What's everyone got up their sleeves for the last *big *summer blow out 8)


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 20, 2006)

I live in Socal, there is no LAST summer day here.  Everyday is just like the one before.  I smoke year around, and LOVE it.

More than likely, will just go with hot dogs, burgers, maybe some ribs.  That will take care of the grand kid, my kid, the daughters, one daughter's boyfriend, the soon to be son-in-law.  I like ribs, and the wife will eat almost everything I cook, as long as I do a good job.

Being how close that is to my daughter's wedding I may not get to cook anything but, the burgers and dogs.  I miss free time.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Your preaching to the choir there Iceman.  It's been over 100 degrees for the last 6 straight days here.  :twisted: 

I smoke year round too but labor day is still a passage of sorts.  

When is the daughters wedding?


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 20, 2006)

The upcoming wedding is on 9/16/06.  I have been told that we will be spending all of our "spare" money on the event.  I mentioned doing some ribs, and was told there will be no "extra" money to buy ribs.  I may just smoke some pork chops just to be hard headed...

If we were going to do something special for the holiday, then I would do a meatloaf.  that still amazes people to see a meatloaf come off the grill.

I am about 30 mins away from the 1st margarita....Have a good weekend {what's left of it} everybody.


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2006)

Gary, hope all is happiness and love for a long time in your daughter's upcoming nuptuals. I wish the new couple all the good that can come their way!

Rodger and Gary...hmmmnnn....In these parts Labor Day does seem to end summer, sort of. Mostly for the kids who return to school immediately after. But a lot of us look at this time of year as a whole new beginning...like bear season begins Sept 1, bird and small game a bit later and of course, the biggie...deer season.

So fun keeps on coming, regardless of weather. Of course snow means I work around the clock but that helps pay for my summer toys. So, I guess that what I am saying is that warm weather coming to an end does not end the summer mentality of play time. Add to that the fact that I am on my third career and my second childhood and there is no limit to the trouble, err, a fun I can get into. err, ahhh,  have! 

And as for the "big weekend". I am gonna kick back and enjoy a few brews while someone else cooks for a change!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have gotten to where I can not have fun watching somebody else cook on a grill.  My hands itch to hold tongs,  or even better, give "advice".  

Margarita, grilled steak, baked potato, something green, and garlic bread for dinner....That is my plan for tonight.  plenty of beer to wash everything down.


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2006)

There ya go! Have a plan, stay involved and make every day a party day!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

Have yourself a lovely evening Ice. 8) 

Monty, I know all about the hunting season thing.  I'm an avid hunter, small game and deer,  and both of my boys are too.  I'm very much looking forward to this years deer season.  In Louisiana I can harvest one antlered and one non antlered deer per day for about 13 days. :P  The buck only season goes on for about 2 months.

Hope to fill the freezer.


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW!!!!! That's a lot of potential venison! I am allowed two for the entire season. Of course my job allows for some fresh roadkill. But I cannot possibly imagine being allowed to collect that many. Best of luck to you and your boys! I also hunt rabbit and partridge (ruffed grouse to the purist). And I am blessed with a huge flock of wild turkeys on my land and in nearby fields. And just tonight I found a fresh pile of bear scat in my driveway. Gonna be a busy season even without the mega bag limits!

Oh, and tourist season is year round without a determined as of yet bag limit! :twisted: 

Best O' Luck!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Aug 24, 2006)

Well since my planned Brisket smoke was sidetracked by a surprise B-day party and since I'm on vacation next week, I'm going to get that brisket done. IF I can stay out of it, it will join some spare ribs and my Wicked Baked Beans as "guests of honor" on Labor day. :D


----------



## buddy (Aug 24, 2006)

Going to do brisket here on labor day , and probably spareribs. I might
even try the boston butt again , and definately try Dutch's baked beans.


----------



## cheech (Aug 31, 2006)

Ribs then ribs then more ribs and then fill my ribs with more ribs.

Just ribbing


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks like Ribs, chicken, a pork loin, smoked sausage,  baked beans, potato salad and corn on the cob.  

It's my oldest son's birthday and he gets to set the menu :D .


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's going to be a boston butt, ABTs, a fatty, beans, cole slaw many home grown tomatoes and banana pudding. Lot's of our favorite libations and a thankful heart for being able to enjoy the style of living which we have become accustomed. Hope all have the thin blue smoke and enjoy the weekend. 

     The really good news, for us, is that the Gulf is quiet...... and for this time of year, that's a good thing.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 1, 2006)

Amen :D


----------



## meowey (Sep 1, 2006)

Brisket and "Wicked Beans" here.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 1, 2006)

If my wife finds everything while shopping today:

Beef shoulder clod, briskets, salmon, bacon, fatties, twice baked potatoes, baked beans, ham, pork spare ribs, ABT's, a prime rib roast maybe pot of beans, and whatever my BIL & SIL bring over.


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 2, 2006)

12 butts, and two different types of beans.  Just got done, and I'm beat!


----------



## monty (Sep 2, 2006)

Noah, take a break, man!
My ordeal starts early tomorrow!
I will raise one in your honor, brother!
Cheers!


----------



## joed617 (Sep 2, 2006)

Noah, Take a break is right, I hope you get someone to serve you, You deserve it.. Nice looking goodies by the way.  


Joe


----------



## buzzard (Sep 3, 2006)

i found a new meatloaf receipe i am going to try (ill make my old one just incase),  some of lady j's fattie hash.  so of course i will be making my first fattie ever, or my first second and third i should say.  going to try them wicked baked beans too for the first time.   my little smoker is going to get a good workout tomorrow.  i may throw some corn on the grill while im at it now.  some good old smoked corn sounds really good right now.  then some watermelon....mmmmmm  maby some grilled pineapple.....mmmm


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 3, 2006)

What? No smoked smores? LOL! Enjoy that fattie!


----------



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2006)

ya know i started thinking about smoked smores. but i dont have ANY room on my smoker at all to place them.  im going to have to get someting off before i can throw them on.  mmmmmm usss!!!!!(up in smoke's smoked smores)


----------



## ultramag (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm cruisin easy today since I am test running a new smoker. Doing a chuck roast, Italian sausage, baked taters, and a basket of smoked peppers, onions, and mushrooms.


----------

